# Canon 70-200mm f4 IS II SLRClub review



## Ph0t0 (Jun 30, 2018)

SLRClub has posted a review of the new Canon EF 70-200mm F4L IS II USM

http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=slr_review&no=611


----------

